# State Championship



## Rockett (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone fishing this at West Point?


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got an invite, but $300 is a big gamble.


----------



## kbad (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be


----------



## riverwon (Oct 20, 2010)

ill be there as well 300 is a small gamble for the 35000 hats up for grabs


----------



## Jranger (Oct 20, 2010)

riprap said:


> I just got an invite, but $300 is a big gamble.





riverwon said:


> ill be there as well 300 is a small gamble for the 35000 hats up for grabs



True...
That lake isn't big enough for 300 boats though. Not to mention that there are only a handfull of teams who really have a shot at winning.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2010)

Jranger said:


> True...
> That lake isn't big enough for 300 boats though. Not to mention that there are only a handfull of teams who really have a shot at winning.



So your saying I'm not in that category. A guy named Bates can put me on 15-17lbs a day. Never known him to practice and not have it.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 20, 2010)

riprap said:


> So your saying I'm not in that category. A guy named Bates can put me on 15-17lbs a day. Never known him to practice and not have it.



Stay away from my partner...


----------



## coachrollo (Oct 20, 2010)

Well be there


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Oct 20, 2010)

*yep*

i'll be there. hope to get some practice in before hand.  what are the fish doing?

anybody know what meninger caught em on last year?


----------



## Jranger (Oct 20, 2010)

sasquatch hunter said:


> i'll be there. hope to get some practice in before hand.  what are the fish doing?
> 
> anybody know what meninger caught em on last year?



I'm sure it had trebble hooks on it what ever flavor it was...


----------



## Rockett (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I know what he caught em on last year and where - highest bidder gets the info - bid starts at 25000 -- any takers.  That was very unusual for that lake - normally in the high 20's and your in the top few.  At two o'clock on day two we were in first.  At 205 things started going down hill fast - not a pretty sight!


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 21, 2010)

Win or lose this is a tradition that every tournament angler shoots for. Man that sure would be some good Christmas Money. Good Luck to all and stay Safe. Watch out for the other boaters.


----------



## riverwon (Oct 21, 2010)

yellow jacket rip raps and senko


----------



## Jranger (Oct 21, 2010)

I might consider fishing it again if were out of any other ramp. Highland is a bad place to try and get that many boats in and out of the water.


----------



## Judge (Oct 21, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I might consider fishing it again if were out of any other ramp. Highland is a bad place to try and get that many boats in and out of the water.



Why not put in somewhere else.  What deters me is that blast off.  No kidding last year 2d day, I had 2 boats on my left and 2 boats on my right running up the Hooch in semi foggy conditions.  Tough watching for someone to cut over and then looking ahead for someone slowing down to fish.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 21, 2010)

Judge said:


> Why not put in somewhere else.  What deters me is that blast off.  No kidding last year 2d day, I had 2 boats on my left and 2 boats on my right running up the Hooch in semi foggy conditions.  Tough watching for someone to cut over and then looking ahead for someone slowing down to fish.



Yeah it's a lil spooky running after blast off. We tried the Yellow Jacket thing one year. It was better, but then getting checked before blast off was sort of a pain. Be nice if they moved it down to the mega ramp at Payne next year.


----------



## Rockett (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah that would be nice - we rented a house on the lake this year so we could just get up get in the boat and idol to highland a couple of hundred yards.  That is going to be alot less stressful.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 21, 2010)

Rockett said:


> Yeah that would be nice - we rented a house on the lake this year so we could just get up get in the boat and idol to highland a couple of hundred yards.  That is going to be alot less stressful.



Did that one year as well. That was the best solution I found for ramp woes. Glad I wasn't parking a $50k Ranger on the docks though. Boats were banging into each other for 2 days n nights...lol
I got my invite a few weeks ago. I just don't feel like I have a shot at winning on that lake. So all I would be doing is donating. I never have done well down there or anywhere near what it takes to win anyway.


----------



## kbad (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I knew where and what they caught them on.
They were so far ahead of us after the first day it wasnt even funny.


----------



## kbad (Oct 22, 2010)

Renting A house would be nice.
The other thing that makes it rugh is the stupid time change after day1.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Oct 22, 2010)

TJBassin said:


> Win or lose this is a tradition that every tournament angler shoots for. Man that sure would be some good Christmas Money. Good Luck to all and stay Safe. Watch out for the other boaters.



Thats a big fishy. Was that caught at the city pond??


----------



## Rockett (Oct 22, 2010)

I hadn't thought of the time change nor did I know it was the second day - so what do we take off an hour earlier - is that right?


----------



## Rockett (Oct 22, 2010)

The house was pretty reasonable - 500 for the whole week.


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 22, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Thats a big fishy. Was that caught at the city pond??



You got it. First tournament of year. Chatterbait.


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Oct 22, 2010)

heck I got my money back last but this weekend will tell all _WEST GA CLASSIC_ so I will know for sure on sunday


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish i had a friend that would put me on 15-17 a day


----------



## Jranger (Oct 23, 2010)

LTZ25 said:


> I wish i had a friend that would put me on 15-17 a day



HAHA...me too!


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

*report*

fished from sunup to sundown today.  we fished senkos on the riprap in yellow jacket.  best five 19 lbs


----------



## shoalbass (Oct 24, 2010)

You got to like it when the guy doing blast off says yall be careful you are 5 wide.


----------



## Rockett (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah it gets pretty scary.  But I love it.  Nothing like a good ole game of bumper boats at daylight to get the ole blood going!


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Oct 26, 2010)

TJBassin said:


> You got it. First tournament of year. Chatterbait.


  Wow. Great fish. Congrats..


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 1, 2010)

*weather*

Got a pretty good front moving through toward the weekend, this could get interesting!


----------



## Rockett (Nov 1, 2010)

Well thats just normal when I fish a tm.  Never had stable weather - wouldn't know what to do then.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold weather and bluebird skies. Should be a good tourney. Don't even know where I would start, but the end prolly would be an early exit to Yellow Jacket.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2010)

There would not be a state championship if the people from Highland didn"t put it own, so it don"t look for it to be moved.I talk to them sunday they had about 100 boats but expect 250-300


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 1, 2010)

LTZ25 said:


> There would not be a state championship if the people from Highland didn"t put it own, so it don"t look for it to be moved.I talk to them sunday they had about 100 boats but expect 250-300


I like it when its high and blue, tightens things up!


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Nov 6, 2010)

*update*

we killed em today.  had 4 that weighed 5.02.

the extremely cold wind out of the north has really turned them on.

swinging for the fence tomorrow, wish your fellow gon'er luck.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 7, 2010)

Flip the blue and black jig boys! Good luck to all.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like Rick Gasaway and David Milsaps took it with almost 30 lbs. You're probably trying for second fishing at West Point against those guys. 20lbs got you a check.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Nov 7, 2010)

2 day total of 17 lbs and 6 oz got a check 

30 lbs and 9 oz won

this was the best ran tournament I have ever fished, I will definately be back.  thanks to the folks at highland for all the work they put in.  

putting in and taking out was a breeze.  they had golf carts to shuttle you back and forth from the truck to the ramp.


----------



## Rockett (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep they did a great job. Very well run.


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2010)

Highland does seem to have things going in the right direction. I'm sure they were well compensated for their efforts this weekend.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Nov 8, 2010)

*my only gripe*

I would have liked to have taken home more than a $150 hat.

But, I gave both hats to my boys and they LOVED them.

Maybe next year they could at least give away some gift cards to the store, GPS waypoints of the winners spots, exact replicas of the winning lures, etc., etc.,............


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree great tournament, I also won 150.00 hat.but had good time and hope to try again next year.


----------



## jcbama (Nov 10, 2010)

Finished less than a pound from getting a check, but had a great time doing it.  Weighing a 12 inch spot each day killed us.  However, where else can you fish for $35,000 for $300 entry fee and gas money.  Great tournament IMO.


----------

